# Jelly pots/fruit cups



## Lucydeprez

I'm new to owning my little budgie, can they eat jelly pots? I bought some and asked the lady in the pet store and she said yes it's fine for a budgie, yet I can't seem to find anything online as to whether they can eat them or not? I'm trying to get her to try different foods and was going to try these


----------



## RavensGryf

What is a jelly pot? Can you be more discriptive about the product?

If you haven’t done so already, please read the Stickies provided on this forum. In the Diet and Nutrition section, you’ll find some good suggestions on feeding, and what types of foods should and shouldn’t be fed.


----------



## Lucydeprez

Jelly pots/fruit cups? They are little plastic cups filled with different flavoured jellies.... I shall post in the diet forum


----------



## Lucydeprez

I haven't recently bought some fruit cups/jelly pots, the people that work in the pet shop I purchased them from said they are fine for budgies but I can't find anywhere online that says it is. I'm trying to get her to eat veggies etc as she will only eat seeds. I thought I'd try a fruit pot but want to check they are safe first.


----------



## Birdmanca

Helps to show the cups and pots to get a better idea if they would be a good idea to feed your bird with. And lastly, if they are fine, it will depend if the bird likes the food served in them.


----------



## Cody

I don't know what they are but from the name it seems that they might have a lot of sugar in them. Too much fruit is not recommended because of the sugar content, better to stick with veggies. Check the label to see how much sugar is in the the jelly pots and what other ingredients they contain.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've merged your two thread together.
Please do not make multiple threads regarding the same topic - one thread is sufficient.
If you inadvertently post a thread in the wrong forum, one of the staff will move it to the correct forum for you. 

I would not go by the advice of pet store employees. 
They generally know little about what best practices are when it comes to the health and well-being of budgies.

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week) and a tiny bit of fresh fruit is what should be used.
I would not recommend using fruit cups.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Looks like we still aren’t exactly sure what a jelly pot is, and “fruit cup” is still not very descriptive, sorry. But this sounds like a processed food, like a sugary junk food type of item which is not appropriate for budgies.


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree, I definitely would not give that to birds. It sounds very high in sugar, processed ingredients, and artificial colours. That definitely is not good for them. 

Honestly, it's not great for people in large amounts either :laughing:


----------

